# Psychological impact of a thyroid cancer diagnosis



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Despite the favorable outcomes of most cases of thyroid cancer, those of us who have had it have had mixed reactions to hearing the diagnosis.

Here's a short article I just found that some of you might find interesting:

http://www.mythyroid.com/psychologicalimpact.html


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Very good article, Octavia. Thanks for sharing. I don't think it is a diagnosis that one forgets easily.


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

This is really interesting... I'm 25 years old and just had the TT a week ago, pathology confirmed thyroid cancer yesterday. I thought I'd be relieved because we got it and it was small enough that the surgeon doesn't even recommend RAI, but I am still feeling unusually high levels of anxiety. It had gone down after surgery, but returned yesterday... I think partially it was because as anxious as I was about surgery, I was anxious mostly about the cancer... I got past the surgery and so my anxiety dropped a lot and I still didn't have a certain diagnosis, so there was still a chance it wasn't cancer. I think the return/continuation of my anxiety is probably because I know it was... I know I should be thankful that he doesn't think I need RAI because the chance of recurrence is so small, but I'm just still sortof terrified... and the part about hearing the diagnosis and the impact on me was very accurate... I remember the first thing I thought when he said cancer is that people die of cancer. I can't say I've completely managed to shake that thought... despite knowing that the prognosis is very good... and despite the fact that I've made it through the surgery without complications and despite the fact that I've been told I don't even need RAI. I feel like I'm being selfish and that I shouldn't be scared and I should be thankful that it all has gone fairly well, but I just can't shake this sense of dread that is sitting just below the surface of my conscious thought...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It's a nasty little word, with well-known implications behind it...so even with a great prognosis, it's hard to hear the "c" word about your own pathology.

It's shocking at first. But a year from now, I hope you will look at this as a blip on your screen, part of your history, but not necessarily part of who you are, if that makes sense.

We've all had to work our way through the emotions involved with the "c" word, and it's a lot like what you're describing.


----------



## bairfrey (May 4, 2012)

Jshep.. You are not alone in the way you feel. I just turned 38 last week. I was diagnosed with thyroid cancer on April 8th. My surgery is next Friday. I can still remember my first thoughts when I was told as well. How am I going to explain this to my son Mitchell, he is 9. It made me cry. Like you said even though things have gone well and this cancer is highly curable, it is hard to get past. I am greatful for everyone that shares all their posts. It has helped me get though each day so far. Thanks again for sharing! It will get better. Keep smiling!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think alot of thyroid disease patients can relate to similar feelings. I had extreme anxiety the entire time I was on anti thyroid meds.

When I was diagnosed with Graves disease someone I knew was diagnosed with Thyroid cancer - I felt lucky not to have had cancer.

The 5 years of anti thyroid meds to control my overactive thyroid ruined many parts of my life.

After having my TT I actually felt that thyroid cancer would have been easier to deal with because my thyroid would have been removed sooner and my suffering would have ended sooner. If I only knew then what I have come to know now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jshep said:


> This is really interesting... I'm 25 years old and just had the TT a week ago, pathology confirmed thyroid cancer yesterday. I thought I'd be relieved because we got it and it was small enough that the surgeon doesn't even recommend RAI, but I am still feeling unusually high levels of anxiety. It had gone down after surgery, but returned yesterday... I think partially it was because as anxious as I was about surgery, I was anxious mostly about the cancer... I got past the surgery and so my anxiety dropped a lot and I still didn't have a certain diagnosis, so there was still a chance it wasn't cancer. I think the return/continuation of my anxiety is probably because I know it was... I know I should be thankful that he doesn't think I need RAI because the chance of recurrence is so small, but I'm just still sortof terrified... and the part about hearing the diagnosis and the impact on me was very accurate... I remember the first thing I thought when he said cancer is that people die of cancer. I can't say I've completely managed to shake that thought... despite knowing that the prognosis is very good... and despite the fact that I've made it through the surgery without complications and despite the fact that I've been told I don't even need RAI. I feel like I'm being selfish and that I shouldn't be scared and I should be thankful that it all has gone fairly well, but I just can't shake this sense of dread that is sitting just below the surface of my conscious thought...


Oh, wow!!! I know you are glad you got that thyroid out!!! Did they say what kind of cancer? Papillary perhaps?

I will say a prayer for you that you won't be so anxious. Your body and your mind needs to heal. This is some scary stuff.

But just imagine if you did not have the TT? Now THAT is scary!

We are here for you!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> I think alot of thyroid disease patients can relate to similar feelings. I had extreme anxiety the entire time I was on anti thyroid meds.
> 
> When I was diagnosed with Graves disease someone I knew was diagnosed with Thyroid cancer - I felt lucky not to have had cancer.
> 
> ...


For me, thyroid cancer was way easier than Graves disease.


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

Andros said:


> Oh, wow!!! I know you are glad you got that thyroid out!!! Did they say what kind of cancer? Papillary perhaps?
> 
> I will say a prayer for you that you won't be so anxious. Your body and your mind needs to heal. This is some scary stuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was papillary.


----------

